# Noob from Alabama



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello all! Just wanted to say hi and look forward to soaking up the knowledge around these parts. Have quite a few handguns with my favorites being a Springfield XDm10 and a Canik TP9SFx.
















Both are pretty heavily modded. The XDm is my hunting/woods gun and I shoot USPSA with the Canik.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, welcome aboard. Glad ya found us!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. I too am glad you landed here.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello & welcome! Lots of good people on here with tons of knowledge / experience and willing to share.


----------

